# JennyTools?



## Eagles55 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey Guys,

So my wife wants me to move the washer to the basement b/c it flooded recently and did a lot of damage. I was doing a little research and was thinking about using PEX to reroute the water lines. I want to do it right- so I don't have any leaks again! Therefore I was looking at these two tools...

Anybody ever use crimp kit? It's $120.00 and covers 3/8" to 3/4".

Or then there is Compact PEX tool w/ changable dies? It also covers 3/8" to 3/4" but is significantly cheaper. Looks like its pretty good quality. Anyone ever use these two products before?










Thanks for your input.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

